

Genetic Algorithms: Evolving Human Faces - lbrandy
http://lbrandy.com/blog/2009/04/genetic-algorithms-evolving-human-faces/

======
jobeirne
This is _not_ a genetic algorithm; this is a steady-state-ish (MU, LAMBDA)
evolution strategies algorithm. Genetic algorithms imply crossover, not simply
mutation.

People have gotta stop referring to population-based methods of stochastic
search as "genetic algorithms".

~~~
lbrandy
Our algorithm is also not a "face detector". It's a feature-based machine-
learned image classifier that was trained on faces and non-faces. However,
when speaking to those presumably without a background in machine learning, I
think "face detector" conveys more information.

Also, the title "Steady-state-ish (MU, LAMBDA) evolution strategies algorithm,
and/or population-based stochastic search: Evolving Human Faces" is too long.

~~~
jobeirne
Also, this doesn't seem to be an apt analogy; I'm no expert on machine
learning (certainly) but it seems to me that "face detector" is simply a
catchy abstraction that does not necessarily contradict the underlying
technicalities of your production.

My issue with your titling "Genetic Algorithms" is that it is not simply a
more convenient, abstract way of expressing what you did: it is in fact a
contradiction of terms with the underlying technical details of what you did.

